# Can I groom too much?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought one of these "undercoat rakes" a few months ago.

I use it at twice a day, and each and every time I use it, it fills up numerous times with dead fur.
Doing this has resulted in very little shedding in my home.

However, I was wondering if I could unknowingly be thinning out her undercoat?

This is what I'm using. Kira loves it, and stands there with a big, goofy grin on her face while I use it 

In case anyone's interested:
http://www.petco.com/product/113827/ConairPro-Memory-Gel-Grip-Dog-Undercoat-Rake.aspx


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She'll lose her undercoat naturally in the spring/early summer. She'll get it back in the fall.
You should switch from a rake to a curry comb (rubber) or another type brush once the undercoat is gone.
I like pin brushes too, for GSDs, if not a rubber curry comb, like you use on horses.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Its coat blowing time of year.
If I miss a day they look like they are mouliting with big tufts of hair coming out.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> She'll lose her undercoat naturally in the spring/early summer. She'll get it back in the fall.
> You should switch from a rake to a curry comb (rubber) or another type brush once the undercoat is gone.
> I like pin brushes too, for GSDs, if not a rubber curry comb, like you use on horses.


Thank you. I didn't know this.

I asked because that rake is filling up much more than usual.
Is it because it's late spring here in NY?

Are you saying that she'll have NO undercoat during summer months? Or just less of it?

Do I NOT use the rake at all during this period?

Sorry for the questions


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes the spring always brings "blowing coat" - and she will have little to no undercoat when she's done blowing.
If you part her hair and see skin, yeah, switch to another brush.

Many breeds "blow coat", all the northern breeds/spitz types, such as Pomeranians, Huskies, Malamutes, etc. 
Our hospice foster, Holly, is part Pom and part Poodle and she got the Pom type coat, with undercoat and longer guard hairs. She's just 6lbs.
I've had to brush her a lot but got a carding type brush, I can't think of the name for gosh sake. 
I need my coffee!


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Newhouse-Specialty-Carding-Brush-308/dp/B004YES258[/ame] Looks like this only miniature for small dogs.

I think it's called a 'slicker' brush. The small dog version has small rubber tips and the bristles are plastic, not metal. They are also good (the metal kind) for undercoat but you have to be careful that there's actually undercoat there, before going to town. It can scratch their skin if their undercoat is thin or has all blown out.

http://www.hartz.com/Dogs/Grooming/choosing_the_right_brush_for_your_dog.aspx

BTW, steer clear of Fuminators, they are overpriced and really can wreck a dog's coat.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a slicker. It is good for finishing but the rake gets deeper - Sometimes they don't like how it pulls though if it is too thick (like the ruff on the neck of some boy dogs)

I need to give mine a warm bath. THat helps release the hair I think.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I have a slicker. It is good for finishing but the rake gets deeper -* Sometimes they don't like how it pulls though if it is too thick (like the ruff on the neck of some boy dogs)*
> 
> I need to give mine a warm bath. THat helps release the hair I think.


 
Kira sits there, raises her head, and smiles until I finish 

She knows that finishing her groom time, gets her some fetch time


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Girls...Diva's I say


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

jocoyn said:


> I have a slicker. It is good for finishing but the rake gets deeper - Sometimes they don't like how it pulls though if it is too thick (like the ruff on the neck of some boy dogs)
> 
> I need to give mine a warm bath. THat helps release the hair I think.


Yeah bathing before the brush is great. If you have a strong vacuum you can reverse the suction to make it blow, that works too. 
We have a rainbow and I blew out Libby's coat one year.

I don't care for slickers much, either, Libby's got some prominent hip bones despite her weight being normal, our vet said sometimes that happens in older dogs, they lose any fat pad over the hips??
So she's pretty sensitive to anything I use.

Holly's slicker is gentle/plastic so I don't mind using it too much on her, but purchased a comb too, so I can use that if she seems sensitive to the slicker style brush.

Anthony, Libby sits there like a diva, too, when being brushed around her head/neck/chest, but she hates her back half being brushed. I don't know why that is, but she has a substantial amount of fur on her back legs and tail that has simply got to be brushed, or she can get a mat really easy.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

This time of year, it's almost impossible to brush TOO much... seems like no matter how much you brush, more hair comes out. Just make sure you don't brush-burn the skin. 

If Kira is not spayed, she may be getting ready to come into heat. Females often drop a ton of coat a few weeks before coming in.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We used the Furminator and a slicker on Joey yesterday morning, and he was still shedding profusely yesterday afternoon.

You definitely cannot groom too much, in my opinion!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I have heard that if you use certain brushes (furminator or the shedding blades) too much or too roughly you can break their coat but that's just something I've heard, never experienced. Anyone else know if this is true?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't like the amount of topcoat the furminator removes.

I was thinking of splurging on a mars coat king this year. any insights on that and, if so, which one? I am thinking either 10 or 12 blade.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

sashadog said:


> I have heard that if you use certain brushes (furminator or the shedding blades) too much or too roughly you can break their coat but that's just something I've heard, never experienced. Anyone else know if this is true?


Furminators do mangle the coat badly. There's a potential show dog on here that his coat is almost gone and it was asked if a fuminator was used, and sure enough, that's what was wrong. It kind of strips all the coat, doesn't discriminate between under coat and top coat/guard hairs.

Jocoyn, I've got no experience with the tool you mention, but I love a rake like Anthony's using now, and the rubber "zoom groom" or pin brush for finishing. 
Often, right now, a rake is all that's needed.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Females often drop a ton of coat a few weeks before coming in.


This explains a lot!!!!  (I'm just 4 days into Juno's first heat.)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Is Kira a plush coat or long coat?
I wouldn't use that more than a minute or 2 per day on Abby because her coat is relatively short and I would be afraid of irritating her skin.
I use it briefly (mostly on hindquarters) then use the pin brush to finish off.
JMHO


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The Furminator does not "mangle" the coat if used properly. I think most people must be using it the wrong way, as I keep hearing about coat damage. You are supposed to use it with a light hand, as though you were petting the dog with it. Don't use it in the same spot for too long, and don't overdo it. 5 minutes once a week is plenty. The idea for the tool to grab loose, shedding hair; it shouldn't be tearing out live hair.

The Mars coat king will definitely cut coat, the little blades are sharp. I use it as a de-matting tool, or if someone wants a dog's coat "thinned out" instead of clipped.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ahh good to know.
I have a rake but I have not seen one like it recently

It has one row of teeth, not two, and the teeth are two different lengths. 
It is pretty good at self cleaning as you comb and gets to the skin pretty easily
It is effective but it does "tug" a bit more than I would like if I go too fast.

I found something similar the Molting Design
http://www.groomers.com/item/groomaster-undercoat-rake-for-dogs/494982/#Reviews


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I don't like the amount of topcoat the furminator removes.
> 
> I was thinking of splurging on a mars coat king this year. any insights on that and, if so, which one? I am thinking either 10 or 12 blade.


The Mars Coat king is the same concept of the tool I was asking about--The Master Groomer--though I think the Master Groomer may be less expensive..However, I don't know if it is ok to use on GSD's--I know this cop who has a GSD and he swears by it,but I wonder if it may break the dogs hair, or like clip it...His GSD is longer coated than Sib who is basic b/t saddle back..jan


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

My husband uses a light hand with the Furminator, and we have not had a problem. We do not use it a lot, though.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

My tacklebox for short-haired, double coated dogs such as GSDs includes the following:

Soft slicker brush
Firm slicker brush
Zoom Groom/Rubber curry comb
Furminator

I don't use a rake as I tend to hurt myself with it. 

I get to cheat, as I have a super-duper high-velocity force dryer. This piece of equipment alone eliminates about 90% of the brushing I have to do.

Before the bath, I use the firm slicker (you could use a rake here) to loosen up the clumpy hair and remove some bulk. After the bath, and during the blow-dry, I use the Furminator to get the loose dead stuff out. After the dog is completely dry, I go over the whole body with the soft slicker, then use a rubber curry and some finishing spray to get rid of the last bit of loose hair that clings.

As I mentioned, I'd never use a Mars tool on a GSD unless the owner specifically asks for the coat to be "thinned out".


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Thank you Freestep...jan


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda hasn't had a real bath since November, he doesn't smell, in fact he smells like potato chips which is fine by me. 

He does not get brushed all the time either. His coat is fine, he sheds some but not crazy. His fur is silky and soft. I believe his diet has a lot to do with this.


----------

